# BFN for me



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Well it was right yesterday. Thats it for us for now. We are so so sad but not without hope and not without much love for all the lovely ladies in waiting on this site.
Good luck everyone on this site and thanks for being a wonderfully supportive place (even though I only joined in at the last hurdle it has given me such strength to know I am so not the only one!)
Look after all those rays of hope.
Neets


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry to see your sad news!  sending you and DP lots of (((hugs)))


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi neets,
so sorry to hear your news, i also got a BFN this morning. hope you are as ok as you can be.
take care   
Corrina


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Neets & Carrie so sorry to hear your news  big hugs for you both.  

I think I am joining you both I havent tested but I have started with a red bleed today.

Fingers crossed for us all with the next stage whatever we decide to do....
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh poor you
Try and stay positive. I had no bleeding and all the signs of things going well so you never know.
Lots of love


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Neets and Carrie,

i am really sorry to hear you've had BFNs.  I can imagine how you both feel.  I am devastated too, we got a BFN Saturday (our 5th full ICSI). 

Helly keep positive, like Neets I never got a pain or ache at all and no AF signs and got BFN.

On the occasions I did get BFPs I bled!!!! Fingers crossed for you, LorilouX


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Lorilou,
My thoughts are really with you too. Its a cruel thing isn't. Thank goodness for this supportive haven.
Neets
xx


----------

